

Never do today what can be put off 'til tomorrow - jorgeortiz85
http://rcoder.net/content/never-do-today

======
patio11
Article is actually about the necessity of being able to run tasks outside of
the request/response timeframe for web stacks.

In case, you know, the title was less than obvious.

